# Ainol india



## nebula (Sep 22, 2012)

has anyone used the website : Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo 7 Tablets in India.
it is said to be redistributor of ainol tablets and they are actually providing ainol tablet at a lesser price in India......please check out the website.....Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo 7 Tablets in India


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks genuine. Let me throw them a mail to know the authenticity of the site.

If it's Authentic, it's a great news


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 23, 2012)

Its fake  totally. They have only one payment option i.e bank transfer. They were asking to transfer the full amount  to Axis or Icici bank. Who want to take the risk and i am 100% sure its not Ainol official presense in India.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 23, 2012)

Ohh I didn't noticed that.


----------



## ankey21 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

How do you know its fake? I asked them few days before, They said payment can be done by bank transfer or we can buy via ebay. They have been listed on ebay too.
I just order my tab yesterday through ebay. Hope its not fake.


----------



## nebula (Sep 23, 2012)

yaa dats right......looks like fake....


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 23, 2012)

nebula said:


> yaa dats right......looks like fake....



Look for the fake comment in each product list.


----------



## nebula (Sep 23, 2012)

could u send me the link in ebay,i haven't found them.....





ankey21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you know its fake? I asked them few days before, They said payment can be done by bank transfer or we can buy via ebay. They have been listed on ebay too.
> I just order my tab yesterday through ebay. Hope its not fake.


----------



## akash_billa (Sep 23, 2012)

nebula said:


> could u send me the link in ebay,i haven't found them.....



Here is the ebay link New Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II- 16GB, 1.5 Ghz Dual Core, 1GB DDR3, IPS Screen, Wi-Fi | eBay


----------



## nebula (Sep 23, 2012)

do post a review when u get the device and don't worry about fake ebay has got a strict return policy through paisapay....


akash_billa said:


> Here is the ebay link New Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II- 16GB, 1.5 Ghz Dual Core, 1GB DDR3, IPS Screen, Wi-Fi | eBay


----------



## ankey21 (Sep 23, 2012)

nebula said:


> do post a review when u get the device and don't worry about fake ebay has got a strict return policy through paisapay....



Sure, will post the review as soon as i receive the device. I just spoke to that person, his name is Hitesh. He said i will be getting my tab in next couple of days. Let's see if it is fake or not


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 24, 2012)

dafaq use search box dude.. check this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/161637-ainol-novo-7-aurora-ii-short-review.html


----------



## hitesh (Sep 24, 2012)

Website looks genuine


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

No. They are fake. I mailed Ainol yesterday fr confirming the authenticity of Ainol India posting their URL. They replied me now that they are not Ainol's reseller.

So its fake.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No. They are fake. I mailed Ainol yesterday fr confirming the authenticity of Ainol India posting their URL. They replied me now that they are not Ainol's reseller.
> 
> So its fake.



I got a different reply from Ainol Novo Tablets Store - Ainol Novo Android Tablets PCs which is suppose to be official "English Store" as per wiki - Ainol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 



> They are indeed selling Ainol products, but you will need to contact them afterwards if anything happens. Because, currently, Ainol is handling all customer service through its resellers, so Ainol Store does not take any responsibility for orders made on other resellers' websites. Hope this helps.


----------



## nebula (Sep 24, 2012)

even i mailed to ainol official website they reported that the website is not their reseller......bt nways they are selling it through ebay which is genuine....





RCuber said:


> I got a different reply from Ainol Novo Tablets Store - Ainol Novo Android Tablets PCs which is suppose to be official "English Store" as per wiki - Ainol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 24, 2012)

Ainol Novo Tablets Store - Ainol Novo Android Tablets PCs   is not fake...there is even a forum in facebook (*www.facebook.com/AinolStore). My friend even bought a tab from the site.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ we are talking about AinolIndia and not AinolStore.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

This is what I got in reply...



> Dear Krishnandu，
> Thank you for your mail.
> 
> This is not our reseller.
> ...


----------



## ankey21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that nowhere they have mentioned on their site that they are "official" reseller of ainol products. They have only mentioned that they are reseller of ainol product. Reseller can be anyone. 

If product is  new and in good condition and if they provide warranty then i think no problem in buying from them. BTW i am still waiting for my tab.They haven't shipped yet 


```
About Us

We are importers and resellers of Ainol products and Techincal services in India. We provide the sales and service of Ainol products in India through our own network .Founded in 2012, We are India's first and only Ainol-exclusive flagship online store, shipping all Ainol products to tablet fans all around the country, featuring Ainol Novo 7 Fire, Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II, Ainol Novo 7 Elf II, Ainol Novo 7 Tornados and Ainol Novo 7 Mars, along with Ainol branded accessories. AinolIndia.com is an eCommerce channel of Ashit Enterprises .  We are a Mumbai, India based organization specializing in online retail channels. We procure directly from the manufacturer, distributors or Licensee of Ainol Brand in Honkong & China and hence you can be assured about the authenticity.
```


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This is what I got in reply...



Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## mastervk (Sep 25, 2012)

They have ebay site also and price is same..better to buy from their ebay shop using paisa pay protection.
i sent them mail querying about accessories and got reply from them within 30 min.so at least they are fast.they have replied that they will set up  payment gateway within 10 days.

anyway anybody who wants to buy ainol tablet from them  should buy from their ebay shop..you can apply 5/10% coupon also and its safer.


----------



## nebula (Sep 25, 2012)

what about fronix aurora II which is also dual core priced around 7000 INR......its an indian company...*www.fronixtech.com/


----------



## mayoorite (Sep 26, 2012)

Did anybody bought Ainol Novo 7 Fire? If yes then please review it.


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 26, 2012)

mayoorite said:


> Did anybody bought Ainol Novo 7 Fire? If yes then please review it.



Yup bought from Veedee its awesome man


----------



## rahul.kiet (Sep 27, 2012)

lumia920 said:


> Yup bought from Veedee its awesome man




Is Vee Dee providing after sales for Ainol ?

I got a reply as No from Vee Dee !


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 27, 2012)

nebula said:


> what about fronix aurora II which is also dual core priced around 7000 INR......its an indian company...Fronix Technology


Do u Mean This *techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=7458.0



lumia920 said:


> Yup bought from Veedee its awesome man


AFAIK Veedee and Aniol is two separate brands..


----------



## dabster (Sep 28, 2012)

Pricing on this site seems to be much higher than ainol store prices. Pandawill also is selling at pretty cheap prices. HD tablets available under $100 - so i don't know why somebody would think to buy from ainol india(wch they are not) - unless the dealer is actually having better sales/warranty.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2012)

Fire looks good. Only if the price was lower.


----------



## nebula (Sep 28, 2012)

nope  its fronix star i was asking about Aurora II by fronix which is going to be launched by mid oct.....





pratyush997 said:


> Do u Mean This *techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=7458.0
> 
> 
> AFAIK Veedee and Aniol is two separate brands..



what is the firmware they are giving??.....as ainol has got some firmware issue with its devices.............many high def game doesn't run untill rooted.....


mastervk said:


> They have ebay site also and price is same..better to buy from their ebay shop using paisa pay protection.
> i sent them mail querying about accessories and got reply from them within 30 min.so at least they are fast.they have replied that they will set up  payment gateway within 10 days.
> 
> anyway anybody who wants to buy ainol tablet from them  should buy from their ebay shop..you can apply 5/10% coupon also and its safer.


----------



## mayoorite (Sep 28, 2012)

Are Ainol Tablets Reliable  ? Can it work for 1or 2 years?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2012)

mayoorite said:


> Are Ainol Tablets Reliable  ? Can it work for 1or 2 years?



as these products have been launched recently.. I will be informing you in one to two years down the lane  ..


----------



## mayoorite (Sep 28, 2012)

I am just asking that can it survive for 2 years of regular use?and Well it is almost more than 1.5 years of their first launch.



NOOK HD-->Barnes & Noble NOOK HD specs

NOOK HD+-->Barnes & Noble NOOK HD+ specs


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> as these products have been launched recently.. I will be informing you in one to two years down the lane  ..



Ainol are relieble for tablet. They were selling tablets from around 4 years, so we can trust this brand.


----------



## androidlover (Oct 2, 2012)

nebula said:


> has anyone used the website : Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo 7 Tablets in India.
> it is said to be redistributor of ainol tablets and they are actually providing ainol tablet at a lesser price in India......please check out the website.....Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo 7 Tablets in India



I had ordered an Aurora - II from Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo 7 Tablets in India in the 2nd week of September and got the item witing stipulated time of 2 days after speaking to them on the phone number provided in the website. I was told that they are in process of payment gateway integration and asked the same question of Aurora II being available at USD 110 at Ainol store and got a logical answer that the cost of 7990 included the import duties and taxes, etc plus for any technical issues they can contact us instead of sending the item back to China. The person on the other line also informed that the shipping charges are not shown in Ainol Store (China) and is only shown in the last step before making the payment which is another 30 USD, So I went with him and now a happy owner of Aurora - II. Just love Android and Ainol - Hats off to the performance.


----------



## ankey21 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Few days back, i mentioned in this thread that i booked Aurora 2 from Ainol India via ebay. Well Finally i received my tab yesterday, very well packed, ensured that device does not get damaged during shipping. Cost me Rs. 8790/- including freebies like OTG cable and Sleeve pouch plus 1 year local warranty from ainol India . I would say its not a bad deal. Generally you receive item in 3-4 days but in my case FF courier messed up with invoice which cost me additional delay of few days. 
Initially I was bit skeptical to buy from ainol India, but after looking at all my options i went for it as they claimed that they provide ASS too, and now i don't regret it at all. With the lesser price, i got tab, OTG cable, pouch and warranty as well.
I wont do any review of the tab as there are plenty of those on internet. But few things i would like to mention for people who are planning to buy this tab.

Tablet does not feel cheap at all in hand. Nice build quality. There is nothing written in chinese on the device . My first hands on tab, everything worked fine, no problem at all like mentioned in other threads like touch issue, power management issue except overheating. Device gets overheated like anything even if you are not playing any games or doing some heavy work. I guess it would be firmware issue. 
I received tab with 0705 firmware which is not the latest. Latest F/W released by ainol is 0926. 
As many apps are incompatible with stock ROM, I installed CM9 ROM (check out slatedroid for more info) as soon as i received tab. Overheating issue is also resolved . I think this tab is perfect with CM9 ROM, everything works fine. For gaming, installed ShadowGun and worked like a charm, no lag at all. My next test will be to check HDMI compatibility.

Let me finish it here, got tired of typing


----------



## ma5 (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought products from AinolIndia and I did not have any issue at all. In fact, before buying, I communicated with them extensively before placing order and also in general discussing about the products. They have always been quick in replying back to my queries and updating me about my order.

Regarding the payment, yes, at this moment it is only online transfer. AinolIndia has conveyed that soon they will have the payment gateway for credit card option. So, you could really wait if you do not want to make online funds transfer.

And as many other members have posted, since we are protected by paisapay on ebay, we need not worry for our purchases.


----------



## ma5 (Oct 3, 2012)

mayoorite said:


> Are Ainol Tablets Reliable  ? Can it work for 1or 2 years?



I have been using Ainol Aurora-2 from the last 3 months. Each day I play with it for at least 2 hours (watching movies, browsing the Internet, reading ebooks, playing games). I have not had any issues at all with the tablet. In fact, with large number of custom ROMs (Complete listing of all available ROM's - SlateDroid.com), I am able to explore and extend the capabilities of my Aurora-2. 

I also feel the build quality is much better than the tabs from Indian vendors like Micromax, or HCL (Karboon appears to be rebranding Ainol tablets as Smart Tabs - INTBuzz: Karbonn re-branding Ainol NOVO 7 Advanced 2 tablet in india)

Firmware wise, we have the best (including Jelly Bean via Cynagenmod, Paranoid Andorid, AOKP and more) for the Ainol tablets. 

I personally feel they will surely last for 1-2 years of regular use.


----------



## nebula (Oct 3, 2012)

does overheating issues get resolved after installing the custom rom or is it the same as earlier..????





ankey21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Few days back, i mentioned in this thread that i booked Aurora 2 from Ainol India via ebay. Well Finally i received my tab yesterday, very well packed, ensured that device does not get damaged during shipping. Cost me Rs. 8790/- including freebies like OTG cable and Sleeve pouch plus 1 year local warranty from ainol India . I would say its not a bad deal. Generally you receive item in 3-4 days but in my case FF courier messed up with invoice which cost me additional delay of few days.
> Initially I was bit skeptical to buy from ainol India, but after looking at all my options i went for it as they claimed that they provide ASS too, and now i don't regret it at all. With the lesser price, i got tab, OTG cable, pouch and warranty as well.
> ...


----------



## ankey21 (Oct 3, 2012)

nebula said:


> does overheating issues get resolved after installing the custom rom or is it the same as earlier..????



yes, i have not experience any overheating after upgrading to custom rom (i have tried only CM9). It gets little bit hot while playing HD games, but its common between dual core tablet.


----------



## cscorpian (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it worth buying Ainol Fire as compared to Ainol Aurora II?
What is the main difference between 2 devices
Is it worth spending Rs4000 more on Ainol Fire?


----------



## dabster (Oct 4, 2012)

cscorpian said:


> Is it worth buying Ainol Fire as compared to Ainol Aurora II?
> What is the main difference between 2 devices
> Is it worth spending Rs4000 more on Ainol Fire?



Bigger battery, way better camera with flash.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2012)

How's the screen. It says IPS.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

The IPS screen on the Aurora II is surprisingly brilliant.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll get one if the price comes down. IPS screen is just irresistible even if the backup time is 5-6 hours.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 4, 2012)

Ips screen is very good. And price is already down.. You can get aurora 2 at 6500...


----------



## mastervk (Oct 4, 2012)

For normal usage aurora 2 is good enough.. If budget is limited get aurora 2.. 

I have played shadow gun dead trigger etc game without any issues.. Also read couple of ebooks without straining eye.. Also Custom cm10 is available...


----------



## gcbeldar (Oct 4, 2012)

Where to find the size of Battery ?
On website it is not mention.
How is the Battery Life of Ainol Aurora II ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ gives atleast 6 hrs on full charge ,


----------



## mastervk (Oct 4, 2012)

gcbeldar said:


> Where to find the size of Battery ?
> On website it is not mention.
> How is the Battery Life of Ainol Aurora II ?



For normal usage good enough. I generally keep it charged so need to test how far it will go on full charge


----------



## jaleel (Oct 5, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Ips screen is very good. And price is already down.. You can get aurora 2 at 6500...



Where can you find for 6500/-, pls provide the details.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 5, 2012)

Check ebay Ainol store.. Also compare prices with direct Ainol and other ebay shops..


----------



## CGF (Dec 10, 2012)

Ainol India is fake, beware. So are users like you it seems.





ankey21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Few days back, i mentioned in this thread that i booked Aurora 2 from Ainol India via ebay. Well Finally i received my tab yesterday, very well packed, ensured that device does not get damaged during shipping. Cost me Rs. 8790/- including freebies like OTG cable and Sleeve pouch plus 1 year local warranty from ainol India . I would say its not a bad deal. Generally you receive item in 3-4 days but in my case FF courier messed up with invoice which cost me additional delay of few days.
> Initially I was bit skeptical to buy from ainol India, but after looking at all my options i went for it as they claimed that they provide ASS too, and now i don't regret it at all. With the lesser price, i got tab, OTG cable, pouch and warranty as well.
> ...


----------



## shiv.emf (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi All , 
I have placed order for Ainol Crystal , i would like it know if is it mandatory to install custom rom ?  what are the issues if i dont install any rom at all . 

Thanks!


----------



## mastervk (Dec 13, 2012)

It is not mandatory to install custom rom in any android tablet or mobile.
Only if there is a custom rom with some special feature or better performance you might want to install it.


----------



## chestersudhakar (Dec 13, 2012)

I placed an order for ainol novo 7 crystal two days back in Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo Tablets in India after reading the reviews here..
And my order status in their site shows COMPLETE after payment and i also didnt get an email confirmation..
Now they are not responding to my emails !


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 14, 2012)

i also planing to return my ainol hero to them . i don't like ainol software ie. ROM is buggy  and most of software r not available in market 
its has great hardware .but there software team screw all stuff .


----------



## shiv.emf (Dec 14, 2012)

mastervk said:


> It is not mandatory to install custom rom in any android tablet or mobile.
> Only if there is a custom rom with some special feature or better performance you might want to install it.



Thanks !



chestersudhakar said:


> I placed an order for ainol novo 7 crystal two days back in Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo Tablets in India after reading the reviews here..
> And my order status in their site shows COMPLETE after payment and i also didnt get an email confirmation..
> Now they are not responding to my emails !



even i haven't received the device . i have placed order on Dec 8th ( they are running out of stock). I got confirmation email..

this long wait is killing.......



ankit360 said:


> i also planing to return my ainol hero to them . i don't like ainol software ie. ROM is buggy  and most of software r not available in market
> its has great hardware .but there software team screw all stuff .



thats bad ! Saw some reviews on fire and aurora ( they have some issues)



ankit360 said:


> i also planing to return my ainol hero to them . i don't like ainol software ie. ROM is buggy  and most of software r not available in market
> its has great hardware .but there software team screw all stuff .



Did u install any ROM ? there is lot of information on slatedriod, please chk.


----------



## arunsankar (Dec 14, 2012)

chestersudhakar said:


> I placed an order for ainol novo 7 crystal two days back in Ainol India - Sellers of Ainol Novo Tablets in India after reading the reviews here..
> And my order status in their site shows COMPLETE after payment and i also didnt get an email confirmation..
> Now they are not responding to my emails !




Hello friend,

I am also in the same boat as you.
I have ordered an Aurora-2 from their website 1 week back.
The order status tells "COMPLETE" but its not shipped.
I have emailed them, but no response.
For the past 3 days, am calling them but the service seems to be pathetic and I haven't received any confirmation or information.
Please let me know the status of your order.

Thanks,
Arun Sankar


----------



## chestersudhakar (Dec 14, 2012)

shiv.emf said:


> even i haven't received the device . i have placed order on Dec 8th ( they are running out of stock). I got confirmation email..
> 
> this long wait is killing.......



I know ! Waiting patiently for the courier tracking no.


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 14, 2012)

my tablet headphone jack is also not working properly i try to contact ainolindia via email but no response from them . finally i ask ebay for refund . if they don't provide proper reply to email how they can give support during 1 year warranty period .  guys don't buy from then . i pay some extra money  to them coz they claim they provide me warranty .


----------



## shiv.emf (Dec 16, 2012)

service is back to normal ...


----------



## srkmish (Dec 16, 2012)

shiv.emf said:


> no progress in status! still it shows COMPLETE. i have placed order on 8th Dec !!!  this wait is killing....
> I have called them today , they said device will be shipped today ( no confirmation email )...
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, reading this thread has convinced me not to buy any ainol product. Also the ainol forums are filled with users having problems with ainol tabs. I guess when it comes to quality, long lasting tabs.better to save some cash and opt for ipad


----------



## amjath (Dec 16, 2012)

Wtf really they also released a high resolution tablet for $250. That's very bad service


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder why didn't you guyz ordered from ebay

I wonder why didn't you guyz ordered from ebay


----------



## shiv.emf (Dec 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I wonder why didn't you guyz ordered from ebay
> 
> I wonder why didn't you guyz ordered from ebay



got call from ainol india - They promised me to deliver crystal tab asap ( Delay in shipping is due to unforeseen Christmas rush in China. )


----------



## shiv.emf (Dec 18, 2012)

srkmish said:


> Wow, reading this thread has convinced me not to buy any ainol product. Also the ainol forums are filled with users having problems with ainol tabs. I guess when it comes to quality, long lasting tabs.better to save some cash and opt for ipad




I want to take my words back -- ainol india is genuine. They had issue ( they are working on to fix it ). There no issue with crystal tab unless u need specific game/app which is not working and need a ROM install.


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 19, 2012)

shiv.emf said:


> I want to take my words back -- ainol india is genuine. They had issue ( they are working on to fix it ). There no issue with crystal tab unless u need specific game/app which is not working and need a ROM install.



i buy ainol hero from them last week . first i plan to return but there restocking fee is too high so i decide to keep tab with me . now screen flick some times. i complain them about but no replay from them . i don't know how they r going to provide me warranty for next one year.

hope they r busy resolving supply issue and get back to me later and solve my issue .


----------



## androidlover (Dec 19, 2012)

A few days back, I had dropped by to Ainol Office in Vileparle For collecting my tablets ordered from the website, we were a group of 4 and wanted to buy - Ainol Flame and Ainol Hero each and 2 Ainol Crystal, We have collected Flame and Hero (my 2nd tablet  old Aurora II has been gifted to my niece) but unfortunately Crystal was not in stock and they have confirmed the delivery after Christmas. 
I just saw threads here and would like to inform you all that they are really genuine sellers, I  have called them personally yesterday when I saw these threads on forum and a senior person has confirmed that he will take a quick action to resolve all the pending issues in 48 Hrs. Also, they said they will be a little more careful about the stocks in future specially during the festive season.


----------



## androidlover (Dec 19, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> my tablet headphone jack is also not working properly i try to contact ainolindia via email but no response from them . finally i ask ebay for refund . if they don't provide proper reply to email how they can give support during 1 year warranty period .  guys don't buy from then . i pay some extra money  to them coz they claim they provide me warranty .



Hi ankit, Are you sure you are using the earphones provided with the Jack, I tried doing with my Hero and the original earphones works like a Charm. The same thing has been discussed in below thread as well. I think you must follow it to check the compatibility:

Headphone jack only plays to right side--sottware issue? - Ainol Novo 10 Hero - Ainol Forum - THE forum for Ainol Android tablets.


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 19, 2012)

androidlover said:


> Hi ankit, Are you sure you are using the earphones provided with the Jack, I tried doing with my Hero and the original earphones works like a Charm. The same thing has been discussed in below thread as well. I think you must follow it to check the compatibility:
> 
> Headphone jack only plays to right side--sottware issue? - Ainol Novo 10 Hero - Ainol Forum - THE forum for Ainol Android tablets.



yes yes yes .. i know original headset work properly . i need my IEM to work with it .  i try three EP630 sound magic ES 18 and sennheiser 180 non of them work properly 

also i m getting this type of screen issue . 



note : video is not uploaded by me .



i m getting same problem with my hero. can anybody explain me why this happen ? it's happen sometimes .


----------



## androidlover (Dec 21, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> yes yes yes .. i know original headset work properly . i need my IEM to work with it .  i try three EP630 sound magic ES 18 and sennheiser 180 non of them work properly
> 
> also i m getting this type of screen issue .
> 
> ...




I think this is something you must be checking with the head phone manufacturer and not Ainol India. For me they have been always supportive to the logical questions I have asked


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

exactly ur headphones are not compatible


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 21, 2012)

androidlover said:


> I think this is something you must be checking with the head phone manufacturer and not Ainol India. For me they have been always supportive to the logical questions I have asked





amjath said:


> exactly ur headphones are not compatible



i try EP630 SM E18 Sennheiser 180 now what u tell me to do . buy cheap headphone from road ? 

seem lot's of ainol fanboy here 

after 1 week of use power button not clicking properly . most of my question was answered  by slatedroid forum member then ainol india .

i know at  cheap price i won't get product like ipad but at least it must work 1 - 6 month without problem . 

did anybody of u have any experience  with ainol india service ?  did they actually repair product . ? plz share your experience . 

BTW. screen and speed of ainol table is awesome   . it not like laggy mm funbook / karbon tablet which my friends have .


----------



## chestersudhakar (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys ainolindia is not at all fake..
After the long delay due to festive rush my tablet has been shipped by them..Now waiting for the courier guy to deliver..
Their customer service is not bad..In fact they called me up and explained for the delay..
As promised they shipped mine before christmas along with the freebies
And they are now* official resellers of ainol products*.
Check their website 


*www.ainolindia.com/image/data/certificate.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2012)

chestersudhakar said:


> Guys ainolindia is not at all fake..
> After the long delay due to festive rush my tablet has been shipped by them..Now waiting for the courier guy to deliver..
> Their customer service is not bad..In fact they called me up and explained for the delay..
> As promised they shipped mine before christmas along with the freebies
> ...



Nice..!! Finally authorized distributor..!!


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 26, 2012)

great i also keep my ainol hero with me . but it has lot's of small issue like headphone connector   . no audio from hdmi  . etc etc


----------



## androidlover (Dec 26, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> great i also keep my ainol hero with me . but it has lot's of small issue like headphone connector   . no audio from hdmi  . etc etc



What F/W are you running, have you updated to 1912?


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 27, 2012)

androidlover said:


> what f/w are you running, have you updated to 1912?



1207v2


----------



## suhailhdin (Dec 31, 2012)

Only this thread helped me not to place an order for Crystal to Ainol India. Thank you for sharing your experiences. I might go for PIPO U1 instead, only if convinced. Let me hear from PIPO users also if any.


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the difference between Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II and Ainol Novo 7 Crystal?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 1, 2013)

rider said:


> What is the difference between Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II and Ainol Novo 7 Crystal?


The later one comes with jb


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> The later one comes with jb


So Ainol Novo 7 Crystal comes with stock android jb like Nexus 7.


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 1, 2013)

suhailhdin said:


> Only this thread helped me not to place an order for Crystal to Ainol India. Thank you for sharing your experiences. I might go for PIPO U1 instead, only if convinced. Let me hear from PIPO users also if any.



why u r looking for PiPO

ainol tablet r good . but price you pay to ainolindia is not worth .


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

Any idea when Ainol Novo 10 Hero Quad core gonna release?


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 1, 2013)

rider said:


> Any idea when Ainol Novo 10 Hero Quad core gonna release?



NO. even there is no info what soc it has .


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

ankit360 said:


> NO. even there is no info what soc it has .



It has been launched from over a month in US. There is no news when it going to be launch here. Novo 10 Hero II is powered by ARM cortex A9 quad core ATM7029 chip  1.5GHz and quad core 3D GPU GC 1000.
BTW I want to purchase a 10" jelly bean tablet with at least 1280 x 800 resolution. As I can see Ainol India is selling only Ainol Novo Hero with Amlogic 8726-M6 CPU processor and GC1000 GPU for 13k. Can you tell me how is it and if there better tablet out from some other brand?


----------



## tron05 (Jan 1, 2013)

rider said:


> It has been launched from over a month in US. There is no news when it going to be launch here. Novo 10 Hero II is powered by ARM cortex A9 quad core ATM7029 chip  1.5GHz and quad core 3D GPU GC 1000.
> BTW I want to purchase a 10" jelly bean tablet with at least 1280 x 800 resolution. As I can see Ainol India is selling only Ainol Novo Hero with Amlogic 8726-M6 CPU processor and GC1000 GPU for 13k. Can you tell me how is it and if there better tablet out from some other brand?



Ainol India's specification page say "Mali-400 Quad Core" for gpu in Ainol Hero


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

tron05 said:


> Ainol India's specification page say "Mali-400 Quad Core" for gpu in Ainol Hero



What do you think? Should I get it or not? Is there better tablet in this price range or not? 
One ebay seller is selling to for 13,450 with his warranty. He said there is no official reseller of Ainol in India all sellers sell with their own warranty. LINK


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 1, 2013)

rider said:


> It has been launched from over a month in US. There is no news when it going to be launch here. Novo 10 Hero II is powered by ARM cortex A9 quad core ATM7029 chip  1.5GHz and quad core 3D GPU GC 1000.
> BTW I want to purchase a 10" jelly bean tablet with at least 1280 x 800 resolution. As I can see Ainol India is selling only Ainol Novo Hero with Amlogic 8726-M6 CPU processor and GC1000 GPU for 13k. Can you tell me how is it and if there better tablet out from some other brand?



No option. The if u r from mumbai I will sell my ainol hero for discount price. 



tron05 said:


> Ainol India's specification page say "Mali-400 Quad Core" for gpu in Ainol Hero



It's dual Mali 400

Rock chip only provide quad core Mali 400


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

ankit360 said:


> No option. The if u r from mumbai I will sell my ainol hero for discount price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but I'm not from mumbai. BTW iBerry is gonna launch a phablet for 11k with rockchip + mali-400 (dunno dual or quad) with Nexus 7 screen. What do you think? LINK


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 1, 2013)

rider said:


> Thanks but I'm not from mumbai. BTW iBerry is gonna launch a phablet for 11k with rockchip + mali-400 (dunno dual or quad) with Nexus 7 screen. What do you think? LINK



Till now only "all winner"  released quad core chip.


----------



## suhailhdin (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is link to the new release from Ainol India: Ainol NOVO 7 Venus. The specifications are impressive. have a look: 

Ainol Novo 7 Venus with Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Quad Core Processor 1.5 Ghz Wifi & Bluetooth


----------



## rider (Jan 2, 2013)

suhailhdin said:


> Here is link to the new release from Ainol India: Ainol NOVO 7 Venus. The specifications are impressive. have a look:
> 
> Ainol Novo 7 Venus with Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Quad Core Processor 1.5 Ghz Wifi & Bluetooth



OMG! Nexus 7 clone. I think iberry CoreX2 would be better. Though it has rockchip dual core CPU but its a phablet, comes with SIM slot for surfing and calling.


----------



## CGF (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, Ainol India site is genuine, I have ordered online and received the Novo 10 hero. However Wifi signal is too weak. Anyone has suggestions for this problem?


----------



## rider (Jan 7, 2013)

CGF said:


> Yes, Ainol India site is genuine, I have ordered online and received the Novo 10 hero. However Wifi signal is too weak. Anyone has suggestions for this problem?



Many people get this problem. Ask for the replacement. Please share here about this after asking.


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know how ppl talk ainol / ainol india good. I think ainol tablet is good but price u r paying from ainol india is not worth.  u get 10" spice tablet for 13k with good service ( at least better than ainol india).

I m not comparing ainol vs spice but if spice is giving you same specs tablet for less price why not ainol india / other ainol distributer in india charge high.


----------



## rider (Jan 7, 2013)

ankit360 said:


> I don't know how ppl talk ainol / ainol india good. I think ainol tablet is good but price u r paying from ainol india is not worth.  u get 10" spice tablet for 13k with good service ( at least better than ainol india).
> 
> I m not comparing ainol vs spice but if spice is giving you same specs tablet for less price why not ainol india / other ainol distributer in india charge high.



Because Ainol is assembling with quality products on their devices and it has cyanogenmod 10 ROM. Like this Hero 10 tablet comes with Samsung Galaxy tab 10.1's 1280x800 PLS panel.


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 8, 2013)

rider said:


> Because Ainol is assembling with quality products on their devices and it has cyanogenmod 10 ROM. Like this Hero 10 tablet comes with Samsung Galaxy tab 10.1's 1280x800 PLS panel.



hmm maybe yes . i don't have any experience of any other Chinese tablet


----------



## mastervk (Jan 8, 2013)

Ainol tablets are much better in quality than spice micromax etc....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

yep and the best part is Amlogic based CPUs have Kernel source released.. there is active development going on in slatedroid and other places.. XD
CM10, Bluetooth, and hundreds of other mods are present for ainol based tabs


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yep and the best part is Amlogic based CPUs have Kernel source released.. there is active development going on in slatedroid and other places.. XD
> CM10, Bluetooth, and hundreds of other mods are present for ainol based tabs



Yea! I don't think Rockchip based CPUs (Spice tablet) has any kernel source released.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

nope, just amlogic.. not even the newer ones from ainol
So its better to go with Elf 2/Aurora 2/crystal/fire


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> nope, just amlogic.. not even the newer ones from ainol
> So its better to go with Elf 2/Aurora 2/crystal/fire



What about Ainol Novo Hero ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

yep Hero also has amlogic based CPU

Here u go

also, the current batch of novo 7 crystals seem to have a poorer screen


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yep Hero also has amlogic based CPU
> 
> Here u go
> 
> also, the current batch of novo 7 crystals seem to have a poorer screen



Is there any was to put CM 10 in spice tablet with rockchip 3066 with mali-400 quad core GPU?
If not I want to by Ainol Hero. Can you give me some link? where is it cheap?


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 8, 2013)

rider said:


> Is there any was to put CM 10 in spice tablet with rockchip 3066 with mali-400 quad core GPU?
> If not I want to by Ainol Hero. Can you give me some link? where is it cheap?



There is rom development available for rockchip 3066 base tablet in slatedroid.

Interested to buy my 1 month old ainol hero? Mumbai only.


AinolIndia su*k they even don't replay to email after u purchase tablet from them . before buying tablet they response quickly to my emails ..

my advice is don't buy anything from them .

Update 9 Feb 2013


finally after reading my negative feedback on this thread ainolindia personally contact  me  give assurance that they will fix my screen issue . also accept that there was some communication gap .  so i got some faith with them now .


----------



## rider (Jan 20, 2013)

ankit360 said:


> There is rom development available for rockchip 3066 base tablet in slatedroid.
> 
> Interested to buy my 1 month old ainol hero? Mumbai only.
> 
> ...



Ok! I am not buying from Ainol India. Though they are genuine distributor but they are not accepting providing warranty to other ainol tablets, just their the tablet purchased from them. LOL sounds fake to me.
I'm not from Mumbai and as far as I can see your tablet has issues of display and sound, how have you fixed that?


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 9, 2013)

rider said:


> Ok! I am not buying from Ainol India. Though they are genuine distributor but they are not accepting providing warranty to other ainol tablets, just their the tablet purchased from them. LOL sounds fake to me.
> I'm not from Mumbai and as far as I can see your tablet has issues of display and sound, how have you fixed that?





ankit360 said:


> yes yes yes .. i know original headset work properly . i need my IEM to work with it .  i try three EP630 sound magic ES 18 and sennheiser 180 non of them work properly
> 
> also i m getting this type of screen issue .
> 
> ...



finally after reading my negative feedback on this thread ainolindia personally contact  me  give assurance that they will fix my screen issue . also accept that there was some communication gap .  so i got some faith with them now .


----------



## vijay01 (Feb 9, 2013)

Recently I bought Ainol Flame from Ainol India through ebay. I was worried about display for the price. But I am hugely impressed with it so far! Display is amazing and performance is also good.  Haven't tested it thouroughly but pretty satisfied with it for last two weeks (mostly surfing, game playing like angry birds). I would say its great VFM. I chose it over Onda, Karbonn, Micromax, Spice .. in that order and few others. I am sure even Onda must be great tab but chose Ainol for its local presence.


----------



## sumy08 (Feb 4, 2014)

vijay01 said:


> Recently I bought Ainol Flame from Ainol India through ebay. I was worried about display for the price. But I am hugely impressed with it so far! Display is amazing and performance is also good.  Haven't tested it thouroughly but pretty satisfied with it for last two weeks (mostly surfing, game playing like angry birds). I would say its great VFM. I chose it over Onda, Karbonn, Micromax, Spice .. in that order and few others. I am sure even Onda must be great tab but chose Ainol for its local presence.



Guys my experience with Ainol India is horryfying, I ordered my tab on 28th Jan, received on 1st Jan & found that product have manufacturing defect.

I sent the product back to them on same day & have written so many emails but the worst thing is they are not replying at all. The number mentioned on their websit is not working and I am really frustrated since I have spent my hard earned money and they are not responding.

To make it worse, the courier update is saying delivery attempted to Ashit Enterprises, don't know why they are unable to deliver. This is scaring the hell out of me.

So don't buy anything from them.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 10, 2014)

While i like my Ainol Venus tab, but it has its cons - occasional erratic touchscreen and also the micro sd port is not being detected after 7 months. I think android is lagging in the tablet department. I have used ainol,samsung and even played with nexus 7 of my friend but none of them compares to my ipad mini. Sure it has low resolution, but you cant beat that touch, smoothness and amazing battery life. My next tablet will be an ipad larger version for sure.


----------

